# sexy..backs?



## rabbitislove (Jan 6, 2008)

Any BHMs have shots of their backs? 
I love those...
[I get into too much trouble requesting pictures here..]


----------



## Tad (Jan 7, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> Any BHMs have shots of their backs?
> I love those...
> [I get into too much trouble requesting pictures here..]



I don't have any, but I can sympathize--I love women's backs.


----------



## mischel (Jan 7, 2008)

Here we go .
Hope u like my fat back *G*.


----------



## SnapDragon (Jan 7, 2008)

I like. More, please!

-SnapDragon.


----------



## Molly (Jan 8, 2008)

I very much like nice back views as well!


----------



## Melian (Jan 8, 2008)

Mischel looks absolutely shagtastic, but please, let's see some more :wubu:


----------



## daniel (Jan 9, 2008)

Usually I wear shorts but I was too shy to wear nothing... 

View attachment default.jpg


----------



## beckyking (Jan 9, 2008)

WOW, it's soooooooooooooooo nice!!!


----------



## Fatgator (Jan 9, 2008)

Eh just 2 of me, it's hard to take pics of my back with my cam, but I tried. 

View attachment me17.jpg


View attachment me18.jpg


----------



## BUTTERFLY (Jan 10, 2008)

One of my BF while he was training in the garden, he could do with a little tan




click to enlarge


----------



## Rounderly (Jan 12, 2008)

Ha ha ha.....that was surprisingly difficult. And yeah, I need a real camera...next paycheck, perhaps.

Oh, and I don't really qualify as a BHM...but I'm working on it, and I like my back, so....so there! 

View attachment back1.jpg


View attachment back2.jpg


----------



## bhm_fla (Jan 12, 2008)

Always glad to do requests..  

View attachment 1793.jpg


----------



## MickeyFFA (Jan 12, 2008)

great pics guys. u're making me drool over here!! haha. I have to say though Rounderly, ur back is my fave


----------



## Rounderly (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey, thanks! :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 13, 2008)

Rounderly said:


> Ha ha ha.....that was surprisingly difficult. And yeah, I need a real camera...next paycheck, perhaps.
> 
> Oh, and I don't really qualify as a BHM...but I'm working on it, and I like my back, so....so there!




Oh my........nice indeed  :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 13, 2008)

BUTTERFLY said:


> One of my BF while he was training in the garden, he could do with a little tan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not bad at all


----------



## David Bowie (Jan 14, 2008)

haha here's a back 

View attachment tmb2_657584.jpg


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice "back" David Bowie...lol

Okay....but I'm confused...I'm I supposed to post a pic of my back....or my "back" here?:blink:


----------



## Melian (Jan 15, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> Nice "back" David Bowie...lol
> 
> Okay....but I'm confused...I'm I supposed to post a pic of my back....or my "back" here?:blink:



For you...I'd say post both


----------



## Jackoblangada (Jan 15, 2008)

You caught me on a day when I home with a fever so my defenses are down lol


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 16, 2008)

Yay! Normally I'm not happy about a fever, but when it causes pictures like this to be shared...

thanks Jack!


----------



## Jackoblangada (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you dear, that is very kind of you to say 
I think i broke the thread though lol


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 24, 2008)

ok..... here's My entry 

View attachment Picture 215.jpg


----------

